# NBC Sunday Night Football blue screen breakups



## mwhaley (Nov 1, 2006)

This is my first week of using my HR20-700 system.

I am currently watching NBC's Sunday Night Football and so far (over 10 times), the picture breaks up, the sound goes off and the screen goes blue for a couple of seconds.

Is this an issue with the signal from NBC or DirecTV or is it my equipment ?
Is this a normal occurence ?

I have not seen this issue on any other programs since I got the system.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you had trouble with your NBC station OTA before?

I'm watching on a Dish Network VIP622 and it has been excellent, but my local NBC station has always had a very good signal.

Off the top of my head, I would say it is probably a signal strength or multi-path issue from the local station.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I had a couple of pixelations last night and that was OTA since the NBC station here is owned by Lin TV. It has very rarely happened, I figured it was an NBC transmission issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Had the same experience last night... probably more blue-screen drops than I've had cumulatively in the last 3 months. Check out my post in the HDTV programming forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69372

it seems to not be specific to HR20 either. Probably just network glitches.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Same here. I was watching the game on channel 83 (Los Angeles NBC HD local) and it kept glitching like crazy. I switched over to my NBC HD local here and it went away.


----------



## mwhaley (Nov 1, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> Same here. I was watching the game on channel 83 (Los Angeles NBC HD local) and it kept glitching like crazy. I switched over to my NBC HD local here and it went away.


So how would I switch over to the NBC HD instead of using the LA NBC HD channel ?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I had the same problem on directv channel 83,I had to switch to the standard channel 4 since i can't get ota hd where i live close to 100 miles away from L.A. .


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

BTW i was watching the game using the hr-10-250 HD-TIVO,so i guess it wasn't only the HR-20 that had the problem so i guess D*s to blame since somebody else on dish said their broadcast looked good;


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My feed it Time Warner Cable, and I had some pixellation and audio dropouts. No blue screen, tthough. I'd say the problem was with the NBC program feed -- not a dbs problem.


----------

